# My favorite fish



## sirasoni (Feb 9, 2004)

Ever since I added NLS to his diet, his colors have been coming out even more


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

NLS is an AMAZING food. I love what it does for my flowerhorn.

Nice looking fish you have there. How big is he?


----------



## sirasoni (Feb 9, 2004)

Thanks...he's 9-10". Yeah I really like NLS, my FH prefers hikari biogold and chingmix though. Speaking of chingmix, even though it says there are no hormones, or "free sex hormone" rather, I still think chingmix has to have SOMETHING







. Good food is good food...but that stuff seems to work miracles..a little sketch ya know?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Never tried ChingMix myself. Probably because it's not readily available in my area and I hate ordering stuff online like that because it ends up being so expensive.

My flowerhorn doesn't touch Hikari food. It's weird. He only eats NLS and Nutrafin sinking tablets for bottom feeders. Every other dry food he just chews on for a second and then spits out. He does love things like raw fish, raw shrimp and live ghost shrimp though.


----------



## sirasoni (Feb 9, 2004)

If you talk to jamz420, the chingmixusa guy, he'll usually give you a discount and knock a couple dollars off the price. It'll still end up being way more expensive than most foods, but it shouldn't really be a staple food anyways IMO. The stuff really does work pretty well.


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

Whats NLS?


----------



## sirasoni (Feb 9, 2004)

New Life Spectrum. They make a variety of pellets. Good stuff.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

awsome looking jag


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

sirasoni said:


> New Life Spectrum. They make a variety of pellets. Good stuff.


Thanks I'll have to try it, mine likes Hikari Bio-Gold.


----------



## sirasoni (Feb 9, 2004)

coutl said:


> awsome looking jag


Thanks he's alot of fun


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

what a jag!.







..lol nice colors on that guy...


----------



## sirasoni (Feb 9, 2004)

Thanks...yeah he was definitely the best looking one in terms of fins/colors out of the group I was growing out.


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

What size tank do you keep it in?


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

nice jag. i used to have one too. fed it hikari gold with spirulina.


----------



## Dizzy Dawg (May 1, 2007)

My roomate used to have one also.... they are great fish


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

I used to feed my peacock bass the same food and they would be so colorful. hikari gold is good food also


----------



## sirasoni (Feb 9, 2004)

He's in a 5' 100g, with 60 or so % of it on his side of the divider.


----------

